# Im in need of advice



## jfent (Nov 20, 2013)

Am looking at two 1968 allis chalmers b 10 tractors only one ones other needs work which I'm fine with need something to do for the winter and they come with a three point hitch rotor tiller one belly mower deck and a snow plow/ dozer blade for 650 buck is it a far price for the pair with everything they come with?


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i am not an expert on tractor pricing, but they're almost worth that much as scrap metal. if one of them runs, i'd say that's a steal.

edit: my bad, didn't realize this was a garden tractor. i didn't know allis even made garden tractors. disregard my post please, i should pay more attention to which forum i'm in when i click a link from the side there


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

jfent said:


> Am looking at two 1968 allis chalmers b 10 tractors only one ones other needs work which I'm fine with need something to do for the winter and they come with a three point hitch rotor tiller one belly mower deck and a snow plow/ dozer blade for 650 buck is it a far price for the pair with everything they come with?


We gave $500. for a 1967 Cub Cadet 125 with those attachments, minus the 3 point. Not a bad deal as I see it.
Condition also speaks volumes.


----------



## jfent (Nov 20, 2013)

Like the tractor in my profile picture is a sears st 10 all original everything sold to a. Collector for a grand an these are all oringal nice tractors too


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

jfent said:


> Am looking at two 1968 allis chalmers b 10 tractors only one ones other needs work which I'm fine with need something to do for the winter and they come with a three point hitch rotor tiller one belly mower deck and a snow plow/ dozer blade for 650 buck is it a far price for the pair with everything they come with?


I'd offer him 550 and if he doent take that then 650 is still a fair deal for those 

-Ben


----------



## jfent (Nov 20, 2013)

That what I was thinking since one doesn't run I would fix it up and all but all it is right now is scrap value to me since it isn't running yet


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

At that price your committing highway robbery!!!!


----------

